# measuring spoons



## foxfish (6 Nov 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy small accurate measuring spoons, I want to dose my tank directly with dry powder but I cant find 1/8th or 1/16th measures anywhere?


----------



## squiggley (6 Nov 2009)

Fluidsensor sells them

http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/epages/BT2928.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2928/Products/DE-SP-01


----------



## jonnyjr (6 Nov 2009)

For 1/4, 1/2/ 1tsp etc, i recently bought these which are good. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SET-OF-8-ASSORTED ... 630wt_1165


----------



## chris1004 (6 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Asda sell them as I'm sure all the large supermarket chains do but I got a rather nice plastic set (which float and are easy to clean) from Asda for the extortionate sum of 50pence....While your in there why not really splash out and get some of there plastic jugs (about 25p each) which come in really handy for so many things and a sieve (50p) which comes in very handy for washing gravel. They also sell cheap garden hosepipe (Â£1.99 for 20M(?)) which is perfect for water changing and 12Litre plastic buckets for a Â£1 last time I looked. A whole tub of sodium bicarbonate (baking powder) for raising KH will set you back 50p there to. Cheapskate, who me sir no sir. LOL. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## foxfish (6 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys but Chris we dont have an Asda, we have Marks & sparks...


----------



## chris1004 (7 Nov 2009)

Hi,



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Thanks guys but Chris we dont have an Asda, we have Marks & sparks...




Well if you can afford to shop at Marks 'n sparks buying the expensive spoons shouldn't pose a problem mate.     

Regards, Chris.


----------



## foxfish (7 Nov 2009)

No mate - we only have M&S - i live on an island!


----------



## chris1004 (8 Nov 2009)

Hi foxfish,



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> No mate - we only have M&S - i live on an island!



PM me your address and i'll post some to you, may even get change from a quid. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## foxfish (8 Nov 2009)

That is a very kind offer but I need 1/8th & 1/16th spoons?
To be honest I already have a 1/4 spoon so I just need to half fill the spoon!


----------

